# Stash 100% Stainless Steel Bass



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 3, 2013)

Well now. This is... something.










The Guitar &mdash; Stash Stainless Bass Guitar


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 3, 2013)

With a fretboard radius of 0.
Interesting....


----------



## larry (Aug 3, 2013)

wouldn't a radius of 0 mean something is perfectly flat?  definitely a cool instrument, i'd love to try one. just watched a video demo of it, I like the tone and it looks great.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like about a 3" radius on that fretboard 

It's honestly pretty cool, although those big body wings have gotta make it weigh a ton.


----------



## DrAleksi (Aug 3, 2013)

3 inch diameter for the neck/fretboard maybe... I think it's too small for 3 inch radius...


----------



## Thep (Aug 3, 2013)

Good job I suppose, but what a waste of crafting potential and material.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 3, 2013)

Neck, bridge and HS: A+
Body wings: D-


----------



## bob123 (Aug 3, 2013)

God, even with its small size I still bet that thing weighs a ....ing ton haha


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 3, 2013)

Fretboard radius of 0 is a nonexistent fretboard. A circle of radius 0 is a nonexistent circle; a point-like particle. This is a 0.75" radius fretboard/neck. Which looks badass. I bet it'd be a pain to play, but it looks awesome anyway. The body... well, there are MANY shapes I would choose over that one.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 3, 2013)

Spec sheet say it weighs 10 pounds. That's less than some Les Pauls...


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks medieval!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 4, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> Spec sheet say it weighs 10 pounds. That's less than some Les Pauls...



man I have a real hard time believing that one xD (not you, the spec sheet haha)! Solid stainless is heavy shit haha.

edit : unless this is an extremely short scale bass though!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 4, 2013)

the specs say its a 34"


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, wow. Looking forward to hear any samples


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 4, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Neck, bridge and HS: A+
> Body wings: D-



Yeah, they need to be sharp or something, I want a TRUE axe. If you are making a steel instrument, make it multi purpose - at one time you plonk away on da bass, one time you decapitate goats with its beautifully sharp blade .


----------



## Dayn (Aug 4, 2013)

Yet I bet they strung it with nickel-wounds, not stainless steels.


----------



## russtolium (Aug 4, 2013)

A better vid for it came out a month ago:


----------



## skeels (Aug 4, 2013)

I actually think this is pretty sweet. 

Klingons need basses too.


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 5, 2013)

lolzes

@bass: Has to be one of the strangest things I've ever seen.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 5, 2013)

wow, i really like the looks of this...axe.

im gonna hold out for the 6 string model.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Aug 5, 2013)

It can be your's today for an introductory price of $3000!!!


----------



## ElRay (Aug 6, 2013)

larry said:


> wouldn't a radius of 0 mean something is perfectly flat?


Infinite Radius or "No Radius" would be flat. NULL is not equal to zero.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Aug 6, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> Fretboard radius of 0 is a nonexistent fretboard.


 Now, if we could just get rid of tremolo bridges/tailpieces, I'll be happy

Ray


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 6, 2013)

larry said:


> wouldn't a radius of 0 mean something is perfectly flat?  definitely a cool instrument, i'd love to try one. just watched a video demo of it, I like the tone and it looks great.



Or infinitely round... *head explodes*


----------



## Suho (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I think calling it a fret-"board" is a bit of a misnomer since I haven't seen many boards that look like a tube. Also, the way you have to keep rotating your fretting and picking hands to get over the correct string make this a very uncomfortable looking novelty (or Klingon band instrument) at best.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 9, 2013)

Pick maker brands stocks just lost 10%.


----------



## patata (Aug 9, 2013)

wtf is the first question that comes to my mind.


----------

